
Show HN: Big list of bad crypto - lui8906
https://github.com/luijoy/big-list-of-bad-crypto
======
gus_massa
There are so many bad cryptocoins that trying to build an "exhaustive" list is
futile.

Are you distinguishing between plain scams, clueless founders with good
intentions, penny stock coins that are easy to manipulate, joke coins, heavy
premined coins, centralized coins that pretend to be a cryptocoin, coins with
a dead chain, ...?

~~~
lui8906
Very true, I think the easiest place to start is with plain scams and dead
chains. My idea was to provide a warning to newbies of projects you really
should steer clear of.

~~~
d7nny
Might be worth adding a small note or identifier beside each submission to
explain why that particular coin is considered to be “bad crypto”.

